# Cantaloupe and celery?



## oliviaTORTOISE (Dec 14, 2013)

Sometimes I feed my tortoise some cantaloupe and celery! She LOVES it and I know that fruit is not the best for them and that I should not feed her that often but is celery bad for her? And is cantaloupe really bad for her?? She is a Russian


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2013)

The celery is not high in food value, but higher in water content which means by all means giving a little along with a properly balanced variety diet is fine. In large quanities or as a substantial part of the diet it is not good.The cantaloupe is a fruit and as such a rare special treat of a bite or two will not hurt. Too much and too often could cause health problems.


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you so much! I guess her special meal will only be given to her once a month


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> The celery is not high in food value, but higher in water content which means by all means giving a little along with a properly balanced variety diet is fine. In large quanities or as a substantial part of the diet it is not good.The cantaloupe is a fruit and as such a rare special treat of a bite or two will not hurt. Too much and too often could cause health problems.



I AGREE!!! I AGREE!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2013)

*after taking one for myself with cheese on it, hands Tom the celery stick platter* Your looking a little dehydrated today.


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 14, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> *after taking one for myself with cheese on it, hands Tom the celery stick platter* Your looking a little dehydrated today.



Ha ha ha!!!


----------

